
John Hughes on Why Functional Programming Matters - fogus
http://www.infoq.com/interviews/john-hughes-fp
======
semmons
Here's a link to a readable transcript:
[http://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0ATkBKEXbo6n8ZGdrNzhoM2dfNT...](http://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0ATkBKEXbo6n8ZGdrNzhoM2dfNTVjYnFxOWRnaA&hl=en)

~~~
tjpick
if you've read Hughes' papers before, it's worth listening to the interview.
Brings in his personality in a way that isn't conveyed well via the
transcript.

------
nfnaaron
Link to a downloadable/non-404 version of Hughes' paper:

<http://academic.research.microsoft.com/Paper/702256.aspx>

Two pdf links below the summary paragraph.

------
MrBlueSky
I lol'd when he made the jib "this is our great new language; it can't do
assignments! ".

That's exactly how I felt when I first started with FP.

------
olliesaunders
I know it's difficult to interview people on these complex topics but is Sadek
Drobi really the best they can do?

~~~
kunjaan
I agree. That guy gets to interview so many cool people and he does such a
piss poor job at it. His other interviews are just awful. I think he asks
generic questions and he doesn't seem to have followed the authors work. The
only thing that saves him is that most of the interviewees are pretty
interesting.

~~~
sadache
Well maybe the fact that I am choosing cool people to interview means I follow
what they are doing. Can you be constructive and tell me where do you draw
your conclusion from? Keep in mind that I am interviewing for a wide variety
of audience, and that I can't all of a sudden ask about technical details of
using Arrows for parsers. If you get some bits of interest out of the
interview then this means that I did my job well, since you are not my only
target audience.

I guess I better off doing these interviews since all what I get from it is
these arrogant destructive comments. Thank you

